# This one's for Rich



## crhoades (Sep 3, 2007)

A United States Marine was attending some college courses between assignments. He had completed missions in Iraq and Afghanistan. One of the courses had a professor who was an avowed atheist and a member of the ACLU. 


One day the professor shocked the class when he came in. 

He looked to the ceiling and flatly stated, “God, if you are real, then I want you to knock me off this platform. I’ll give you exactly 15 minutes.” 

The lecture room fell silent. You could hear a pin drop. 

Ten minutes went by and the professor proclaimed, “Here I am God. I’m still waiting.” It got down to the last couple of minutes when the Marine got out of his chair, went up to the professor, and cold-cocked him; knocking him off the platform. 

The professor was out cold. The Marine went back to his seat and sat there, silently. The other students were shocked and stunned and sat there looking on in silence. 

The professor eventually come to, noticeably shaken, looked at the Marine and asked, “What is the matter with you? Why did you do that?” 
The Marine calmly replied, “God was too busy today protecting America’s soldiers who are protecting your right to say stupid things. So, He sent me.”


----------



## swilson (Sep 3, 2007)

That is ridiculous...to think that God is protecting the US more than any other nation is absurd - if anything, the argument that we have reason to be judged by God more than any other nation is far stronger than the argument that He would protect American soldiers over any other soldiers.
Not to mention that any person who had grace from God, who then shows no grace to an unregenerate, is deeply in sin.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 3, 2007)

crhoades said:


> A United States Marine was attending some college courses between assignments. He had completed missions in Iraq and Afghanistan. One of the courses had a professor who was an avowed atheist and a member of the ACLU.
> 
> 
> One day the professor shocked the class when he came in.
> ...



I'd say he was an angel (messenger) of mercy.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 3, 2007)

Funny story, bad theology.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah...wasn't screening for T.C. (theologically correct) humor. Just made me laugh.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 3, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Yeah...wasn't screening for T.C. (theologically correct) humor. Just made me laugh.



No, I know. I sometimes grow weary of people who simply can't laugh or not laugh at jokes without arguing over the points made in a joke.

"What?! The Marine cold-cocked him? A Marine wouldn't do that..."

Boo hoo somebody used a point in there on the way to the punchline I don't like!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 3, 2007)

Steve's point is, of course, valid. And I agree with Rich too. Sometimes we just need a laugh. 

As to a Marine not doing such a thing? I have a friend who was (is!) a Marine. Maybe, just maybe, he wouldn't have done it, but he sure would have wanted too!


----------

